# Trying to find a TC Black Diamond



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

I am trying to find a TC Black Diamond for my daughter to use for the muzzleloader hunt. I want to find one that is NOT the XR or extended range. If anyone has one they want to part with or knows of anyone that may want to part with one I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks

P 8)


----------

